# Doggie Daycare



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, months ago I posted about doggie daycare and how to get my husband on board. He wouldnt go for it. Fast forward a few months. One day we both had the day off, so I told him let's just go look at them. There are only two near us. The first one we went too is the one I want to take Jack too but is more expensive, but I think worth the price. After about an HOUR there Chris was super impressed. He kept saying he didnt realized they had things like this for dogs. Went to the second on, not very good. It was like a dog pound!! 

Chris couldnt stop talking about the first one. Endless to say, Jack is going tomorrow for his temperment test that the place. Which I know he will do good. I guess all it took was taking my husband. Who would have thought. Now the two days a week he sits in the kennel he will be playing with other dogs instead!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, for Jack! Jack will be a happy/tired pup after daycare. Good work with the hubby. 
I would love to take my boy to doggie daycare, but unfortunately none of the daycares will let any pup over 6-8 months come to doggie daycare unless they are neutered or spayed.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

YAY! I remember your post and am so happy to hear that Jack gets to try out doggy daycare. All it took was a little educational experience.  Interesting to hear how different the two doggy daycares were.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all! So, getting ready to go pick Jack up. It was like taken a child on his first day of kindergarden. Jack didnt want me to leave him :'(. Came home and have been watching him. The place has camera set up so you can watch your pet. Super cool!

If you go to travelingtailsinn.com you can watch Jack too! He is on camera 3 but will be picking him up in about 30mins.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooray!

We found a very nice daycare near us that will take intact males, thank goodness. Keke goes to daycare a couple of times a month and loves, loves, loves it. My husband was reluctant at first (he works at home, and thinks he has no excuse for farming out puppy care), but now is really glad to get the occasional break.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Good for you!

I didn't have the best experience with day care so far. In Manhattan! The place we went to had a separate room for small dogs so my puppy was put in there. Basically, plastic floor, no natural light, lots of small dogs. No toys. No grass. Pee whenever you like. And it's supposedly one of the best places in New York City. It's called Biscuits and Bath. That name creates such a warm and fuzzy image in your mind, LOL.

I was horrified how quickly my puppy started picking up bad habits there (jumping!!), terrible smell on her after playing with all the dogs and, best of all, three-week-long Kennel Cough. Never again!

The only positive about that day care was my puppy was socialized with many many different dogs and she proven herself to be friendly, sociable and not shy or aggressive in any way. 

But since then I found a family living on a lot of land with several labs. My puppy will be able to run outside, swim and play with only a few dogs. So we'll give that a try once she recovers fully, I hope it works. More expensive than commercial day care, unfortunately...


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Viefera, sorry to hear about the bad experience. Hopefully the family thing works out. Sounds like it would be a good time for the V.

So, Jack did well. We will start to take him at least once if not twice a week. Its $30, but I dont have kids and really no other debits expect my house. Jack is like my child, so I dont see the harm in paying that much. What I like about this place is that someone is with the dogs 24/7 and I can check up on Jack through their cameras. They have a large door that they can keep open so the dogs can go outside and inside whenever they please. And they keep up the training that I do at home. Like I have Jack wait and sit before he eats, they will do that too! And they will help and work with him on issues that I might have. 

I'm glad it all worked out and wish I would have thought about just making my husband go look sooner!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a huge fan of daycare. Ruby loves going and the employees treat her like a princess. I watch her on a webcam and she is always playing. She goes 3-4 days a week depending on weather and my work load during the day. 

What I love about our daycare is I can use them for boarding. When we travel we know she is in good hands. They put her in daycare all day then just sleeps there. Also, I use them for grooming. They dremel her nails for me sometimes for free. we are lucky that it is cheap $12/day!

As long as you can find a good place, l think it is a great option.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We also had a very bad daycare experience (this was after I researched and visited half a dozen daycares) - and I am jealous reading about all the good experiences here.

We were paying $50 a day (10$ extra for 30 minutes of off-leash exercise) for a bunch of NOTHING. Pippa was bit by another dog at daycare, had the runs after a day at daycare, and often displayed behaviors consistent with fear at daycare (keeping to herself, tail between legs, etc.). I was alarmed, to say the least, and pulled her immediately. I would have LOVED to have a camera to watch her - the daycare described a dog that was the exact opposite of what both myself, my husband, and our dog trainer has observed with my girl. 

Tell your daycares to expand to the suburbs of Boston please!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

pippa31 said:


> We also had a very bad daycare experience (this was after I researched and visited half a dozen daycares) - and I am jealous reading about all the good experiences here.
> 
> We were paying $50 a day (10$ extra for 30 minutes of off-leash exercise) for a bunch of NOTHING. Pippa was bit by another dog at daycare, had the runs after a day at daycare, and often displayed behaviors consistent with fear at daycare (keeping to herself, tail between legs, etc.). I was alarmed, to say the least, and pulled her immediately. I would have LOVED to have a camera to watch her - the daycare described a dog that was the exact opposite of what both myself, my husband, and our dog trainer has observed with my girl.
> 
> Tell your daycares to expand to the suburbs of Boston please!


We are in Florida and go to Preppy Pets. It is a franchise. I checked the website and there is one in Fitchburg, MA. Not sure if that is near you or not.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

pippa31 said:


> We were paying $50 a day (10$ extra for 30 minutes of off-leash exercise) for a bunch of NOTHING.
> Tell your daycares to expand to the suburbs of Boston please!


Pippa I feel your pain as I felt for these dogs at LaBest. Labest was the other daycare we looked at. Let me tell you there is nothing BEST about it!! THe price was low, but that was because you had to pay for everything else. They told us that the dogs get let out 5-6 times a day for 20 minutes!!! That's only 2 hours out of an 8 hour work day! Why the **** would I pay to take Jack there just to be let out for a total, of MAYBE, 2 hrs!!! Then if you want him to be walk that was extra. If I wanted him to use the pool, that was extra. Then when they were inside the dogs are in kennels that look like a dog pound! The purpose of doggie daycare is so my dog doesnt have to be kept in a kennel all day! 

Traveling Tails Inn, where Jack is going to start going, also boards and has grooming. It smells clean and not doggy and chemically. What I think is really neat is that they laid turf outside and they have a company that comes in every night and cleans it. Me and my husband like this because Jack is a grazer. I think sometimes he thinks he is a goat or cow and just eats grass. Then he gets sick. 

RubyRoo, I wish mine cost $12. That is a AWESOME price!!! Jealous.


----------

